# Deal Alert: Discounts on Smith & Wesson Concealed Carry Guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...scounts-on-smith-wesson-concealed-carry-guns/


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Good info, thanks. 
My local gun shop had a S&W day on Friday. Free coffee and donuts, S&W's out on display, and a giveaway for a 380 Bodyguard. I have 2 tickets in for the giveaway, I'm hoping for a call Monday morning.


----------

